# Gnome-Hintergrundbildschirm auf dem KDE-Desktop

## franzklr

Hallo,

seit 14 Tage installiere ich Gentoo-Linux und habe es trotz einiger Hindernisse auch halbwegs hinbekommen. Leider tauchen jetzt einige Probleme auf. Nachdem ich unter KDE das Programm gnumeric aufgerufen und dort die Hilfe-Funktion benutzt habe (Nautilus), bekomme ich beim Starten von KDE nach kurzer Zeit den Hintergrundbildschirm von Gnome mit den Standard-Icons von Gnome. Die Taskleiste bleibt KDE. Obwohl ich alles mögliche probiert habe, kann ich den Zustand nicht ändern. Auch eine Neukompilation (KDE 3.0.3) hat nichts gebracht. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja weiterhelfen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meyerm

Der Grund ist, dass Nautilus auch nur ein Programm ist. Und wenn Du es beim Ausloggen von KDE laufen hattest, merkst sich das KDE und startet es beim naechsten mal neu. Du haettest foglende Moeglichkeiten:

1. xkill aufrufen (z.B. ueber ALT-F2) und dann auf den Hintergrund klicken

2. oder Du sagst killall nautilus in einer Konsole (ich weiss nicht, wie nautilus als Prozess heisst

3. Da Du sowieso alles neu kompiliert hast, duerfte Dich folgende Moeglichkeit auch nicht schrecken (loesch das ganze .kde3 Verzeichniss in Deinem home, dann kriegst Du ein "neues" KDE)

Letztendlich sollte es nach einem Ausloggen und wieder Einloggen wieder funzen  :Smile: 

----------

## franzklr

Vielen Dank, xkill hat das Problem behoben.

----------

